# Appearance Dress Code



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm not talking about clothing... Yesterday a male TM had his long nails polished blue. I asked him about that and he replied: "It's a whole new world nowadays!"

Really? Is it a whole new world? I'm wondering if he'll be wearing lipstick, mascara and eyeliner tomorrow.

TM's with neck or facial tattoos, blue hair, nose rings...

When I applied at PetSmart, there was a clause about no visible tattoos... I thought that was kinda severe.

So, does anything go at Target nowadays? Is it truly 'a whole new world?'


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jul 6, 2016)

I have no issue with those that choose to express themselves through fashion or body modification. I mean, who cares? These things have nothing to do with ones performance, nor should one be judged by them.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

Cool, but this thread isn't about someone's 'issues.'

It's specifically about Target's Official Dress Code.

Does anything go @ Spot?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm assuming that if it's acceptable for a woman to wear than they aren't going to go after a man for the same thing.
Spot has always been pretty forward thinking on appearance, body mods, etc. something I give them a lot of credit for.

Sidenote: Back in my punk days I wore black fingernail polish.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

I've never been a big fan of 'assuming.'

I want to know Target's official stance.


----------



## soyaxo (Jul 6, 2016)

For the original question, when I started nothing was really stated about nail polish/make-up. Basically what the dress code was was "red/khaki/close-tied shoes". My store is quite lenient. We have many TMs with large tattoos.

We have a transitioning SBTM that I went to high school with. They are transitioning from FTM. Back in fourth quarter, she'd have her nails painted crazy colours and it seemed to be ok. Now he's stopped wearing make up/ nail polish altogether. I think it might be ASANTS about leniency on makeup and nail polish.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jul 6, 2016)

Kartman said:


> I'm not talking about clothing... Yesterday a male TM had his long nails polished blue. I asked him about that and he replied: "It's a whole new world nowadays!"
> 
> Really? Is it a whole new world? I'm wondering if he'll be wearing lipstick, mascara and eyeliner tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I don't know of any specific appearance code other than red shirt/khaki pants/closed shoes.

I didn't know nail polish or makeup was gender specific. I have a large forearm tattoo, and 2 facial piercings and smaller sized stretched ears (among several other piercings in my ears lol). Two of my TLs are tattooed, one with a sleeve, the other has some blue in her hair, several other TMs have visible tattoos as well. None of this affects how hard we work. Target has it's downsides but I'm happy that I work for such an open minded and accepting company


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

So, my question has been answered.

"Other than red shirt/khaki pants/closed shoes," anything goes.

Maybe I'll wear bright red lipstick when I go in today. That should really promote guest vibe!


----------



## Patty (Jul 6, 2016)

I am very very supportive of ANYONES right to express themselves by what they choose to wear- 
but I have to say it made me realize how much the world has changed when we got the SI double issue- showed Bruse Jenner from 76 Olympics ( which will always be my favorite summer Olympics) and Caitlyn Jenner today.
As long as people are able to find love and acceptance, I am happy.  But I feel so darn old!
My bedroom was covered with Nadia pics back then, I wanted to be just like her.  Now I aspire to age as gracefully as Helen Mirren.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

She's still a babe.

But, I still believe the workplace isn't the same as whatever you do off the clock.

The workplace is NOT a democracy.

A sense of professionalism should always be maintained. I mean, why are the ETL's required to tuck in their shirts?


----------



## RTCry (Jul 6, 2016)

ETLs are required to tuck in their shirts?


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

ASANTS

At my store? Damn straight, especially during a "Visit."


----------



## soyaxo (Jul 6, 2016)

lol bright red lipstick is still brand!


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

It would match my shirt, for sure!


----------



## Tar Ghetto (Jul 6, 2016)

Everything changes for exempt employees!


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

What is an exempt employee?


----------



## Joejoe12 (Jul 6, 2016)

Kartman said:


> What is an exempt employee?


anyone who is not paid hourly


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

Why can't they just say salaried?

Sheesh...


----------



## RTCry (Jul 6, 2016)

Kartman said:


> Why can't they just say salaried?
> 
> Sheesh...



Exempt and nonexempt are FLSA terms. These terms were used in my former life as a retail manager 10 years ago for another company,


----------



## LegendaryVKickr (Jul 6, 2016)

I had an ETL saying they could write you up for improper dress code though. Back when people were picketing stores, I decided to be a smart ass and ask one of my hypotheticals, being "how would Target handle me if I was leading a picket?"

To which his answer was more or less that they'd cut my hours, find pointless shit to coach me over, and generally make my life hell until I left.

One of his pointless shit was "well, we'd look at your nails, and if they're not clean and trimmed proper, we could coach you for that."

I called bullshit on that, but he defended it as an actual thing. So was he being equally smart ass?

Additionally, and somewhat related, what's to stop employees being dirty or grungy? Freedom of expression is fine and dandy, but what about people who just don't ever wash their clothes?


----------



## Rolling CAFS (Jul 6, 2016)

Dress code is only clothing. Even at that pants seem to be a judgement call.  At my store though HYGIENE seems to be lacking.  I get you work flow/backroom but when your funk clears 8 aisles then its shower time. I work backroom, bust a sweat and still won't smell due to respect for others nostrils.


----------



## Quattro (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a fairly visible tattoo.  A few of our GSAs/GSTLs have rainbow colored hair and piercings, a service desk TM has dyed hair and piercings, a cashier has a very noticeable (and gauged) nose ring, beards are a popular thing for the guys who can grow them...so yeah I'd say anything goes as long as you're wearing a red shirt, khaki pants, and close-toed shoes.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2016)

LegendaryVKickr said:


> Additionally, and somewhat related, what's to stop employees being dirty or grungy? Freedom of expression is fine and dandy, but what about people who just don't ever wash their clothes?


I think it becomes an HR issue as regarding hygiene.
We had a flow TM who was beyond grunge well into greasy/filthy.
It wasn't until several ETLs saw him on the floor one morning that HR pulled him aside.
Apparently he was bunking at a shelter & didn't have toiletries so the ELT-HR bought him a bag of soap, deodorant, boxers, etc out of her own pocket.
I was asked to talk to a cashier (also a friend) regarding his B.O. & he admitted he'd cut it too close to shower before work.
Re: grooming code - I was always told that pretty much anything was allowed provided it wasn't exceedingly distracting, offensive or promoted unsafe behavior (no idea about that one).


----------



## BackroomAlpha (Jul 6, 2016)

Kartman said:


> Cool, but this thread isn't about someone's 'issues.'
> 
> It's specifically about Target's Official Dress Code.
> 
> Does anything go @ Spot?


Pretty much. There's a video HR has about targets corporate beliefs and diversity is their number one agenda. To that I say, why not? Target gives people benefit of the doubt more times than not and that's something worth admiring. Target takes leaps of faith and changes quite well.


----------



## semantics (Jul 6, 2016)

RTCry said:


> ETLs are required to tuck in their shirts?


TLs and ETLs I don't know if there is anything official but at my store really seems like there is a rule. Although if you're a TL and your area is in excellent condition during BTS/BTC/Q4 hell you can be pretty close to a hobo and no one will say a thing, DTL won't say shit either but congratulate you on a fine job. ETLs wouldn't dare be anything but presentable at all times though. The better the employee the more slack.


----------



## PassinTime (Jul 6, 2016)

Kartman said:


> So, my question has been answered.
> 
> "Other than red shirt/khaki pants/closed shoes," anything goes.
> 
> Maybe I'll wear bright red lipstick when I go in today. That should really promote guest vibe!



Well, Red is a good choice for a TM at Target!  Or Khaki if they make that color of lipstick!


----------



## Loki (Jul 6, 2016)

My first store was nothing but a cesspool of unruly college kids. Facial piercings (myself included), wild hair, etc. There is no way they could have gotten away with a no tattoo / piercing policy they wouldn't have anyone working for them. I was pretty pissed once when they called me out for wearing a beanie. Like I have a fucking nose ring and a Harry Potter tattoo and you're seriously going to get on me about a damn beanie!?





To say the least our dress policy was pretty lenient.


----------



## NPC (Jul 6, 2016)

Weird, beanies weren't okay? In my store, hats are okay. They're just rare because it's so damn hot.

I'm a big advocate for black pants, which are allowed in my state.


----------



## Stubio (Jul 6, 2016)

My store's dress code is very lax, your top doesn't need to be red, it could be orange or purple and it's ok. Some TMs wear shirts with comics or cartoons on it and it's ok since the shirt is 80% red.


----------



## Signkitty (Jul 6, 2016)

Target wants us to be our authentic self.  The bedt team survey even asked about it.


----------



## NPC (Jul 6, 2016)

Signkitty said:


> Target wants us to be our authentic self.  The bedt team survey even asked about it.



Bullshit. Until I'm allowed to come to work in nothing but underwear and socks, I am not my authentic self.


----------



## NPC (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Loki (Jul 6, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Weird, beanies weren't okay? In my store, hats are okay. They're just rare because it's so damn hot.
> 
> I'm a big advocate for black pants, which are allowed in my state.


Our ETL-HR was a dick. He hated me and hated his life so of course he told me something about my damn beanie, but I kept wearing it anyways just to piss him off. No one else cared but him.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jul 6, 2016)

Kartman said:


> So, my question has been answered.
> 
> "Other than red shirt/khaki pants/closed shoes," anything goes.
> 
> Maybe I'll wear bright red lipstick when I go in today. That should really promote guest vibe!



So what are you implying here? That male TMs who wear nail polish or something else you don't want them to wear can't provide great guest service? Ultimately that is what it's about. The only people who would be offended by someone's tattoos or a male employee's green nail polish are old grandma tightwads with nothing better to bitch about. I am all for people expressing themselves and I think workplaces who have policies against tattoos or hair color or nail polish need to get with the times.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2016)

During my GSA days, a couple of women had just checked out & accosted me on their way out.
They were complaining about one of my cashiers. 
Was she rude? Less than helpful? Not FFF? No.
She was sporting ear gauges, an eyebrow piercing & a nose ring.
The women asked if Target had a dress code. 
I responded "Of course."
And? 
"Red and Khaki!"


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

Flabbergasted said:


> male TMs who wear nail polish LOOK STUPID AS SHIT!



ftfy

I'm not (although many of you are!) afraid to say it.


----------



## Joejoe12 (Jul 6, 2016)

My store is pretty relaxed when it comes to the dress code red shirt and khaki pants your fine. Most of the team member wear red shirts with logos on it and nobody says anything. Some of the Softlines ladies have funky host colors which I say go for it doesn't change how they work. When I first started out Etl GE would only war short sleeve red button ups or polos he had tattoos on both his arms Along with a nose ring and gauges in his ears once again no one ever said anything because his appearance didn't interfere with his work ethic.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jul 6, 2016)

Kartman said:


> ftfy
> 
> I'm not (although many of you are!) afraid to say it.


Why would anyone be afraid to say it? Men can express themselves however they want. If a guy wants to wear nail polish, they should do it if it makes them happy. Nail polish isn't only for women...


----------



## brizzy93 (Jul 6, 2016)

Joejoe12 said:


> My store is pretty relaxed when it comes to the dress code red shirt and khaki pants your fine. Most of the team member wear red shirts with logos on it and nobody says anything. Some of the Softlines ladies have funky host colors which I say go for it doesn't change how they work. When I first started out Etl GE would only war short sleeve red button ups or polos he had tattoos on both his arms Along with a nose ring and gauges in his ears once again no one ever said anything because his appearance didn't interfere with his work ethic.


That's pretty cool that the ETL was modded. I know some of my ETLs have tattoos, but not really in plain view. ETL AP has one that peeks out from his polo sleeve. I've unintentionally caught a glimpse of my ETL HL lower back tattoo. But none have facial piercings beyond nostril studs.


----------



## Patty (Jul 6, 2016)

Loki said:


> My first store was nothing but a cesspool of unruly college kids. Facial piercings (myself included), wild hair, etc. There is no way they could have gotten away with a no tattoo / piercing policy they wouldn't have anyone working for them. I was pretty pissed once when they called me out for wearing a beanie. Like I have a fucking nose ring and a Harry Potter tattoo and you're seriously going to get on me about a damn beanie!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that movie and I love her outfits-


----------



## Patty (Jul 6, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> During my GSA days, a couple of women had just checked out & accosted me on their way out.
> They were complaining about one of my cashiers.
> Was she rude? Less than helpful? Not FFF? No.
> She was sporting ear gauges, an eyebrow piercing & a nose ring.
> ...


Thats one of the many things I love about you Redeye- you always keep things in their proper perspective


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

brizzy93 said:


> Men can express themselves however they want.


Of course they can, no matter how stupid they appear!

FTR, all the other TM's are LOLing @ his silly shit.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jul 6, 2016)

Kartman said:


> Of course they can, no matter how stupid they appear!
> 
> FTR, all the other TM's are LOLing @ his silly shit.


I don't get how that's silly tho


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

This guy is overweight, middle aged, circular bald spot on the top of his head, with bad teeth.

But those pretty blue press-on nails really help him out! 

Yea, you're right... it's not silly at all!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 6, 2016)

For those of you who think men wearing nail polish look stupid I suggest you say that to this guy.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

I'd tell him.

It looks stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




What's he gonna do? Hit me?

That would be stupid, too.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Jul 6, 2016)

Personally I don't mind if the person has the entire spectrum of color in their hair and their skin is covered in tattoos. As long as they can do their job well and they retain the ethos of FFF, I don't care.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't care who is wearing what, you don't need to like it, but if it doesn't interfere with your life or work performance, why should we give a shit? As long as I don't have to pick up his slack, he can wear all the nail polish he wants (just not in a food work center of course)


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## RedDog (Jul 6, 2016)

Low hours, terrible pay, non existent benefits, it is pretty hard to have strict grooming standards when that is all you have to offer.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes, of course...

We should all not care one bit about our appearance.


----------



## BeelzeBecky (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't give a flying fuck what anyone wears to express themselves.  

As far as Target goes, if they're in red and khaki with a name tag, then the rest is anything goes.  And that's what we were told in orientation - blue hair, piercings, nail color, make up,  whatever - as long as you smell okay and wear the uniform, you're free to express yourself however you want.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 7, 2016)

It's a brave new world...


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 7, 2016)

Red and khaki, closed-toe shoes, no hats, and you only get away with shorts if you're cart attendant, at my store.  Quite a few people at my store- myself included -have gauges, some larger than others.  A couple have had nose piercings.  Many people have tattoos.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jul 7, 2016)

Kartman said:


> It's a brave new world...



I hate to say it old man but you're sounding like the stereotypical old man who's shaking his fist, telling the younger generation to get off his lawn and not understanding the "kids these days." Face it, there are men out there who wear nail polish. If you think it looks stupid, that is your opinion that you are entitled to, but that doesn't mean Target should prohibit it. People have different ways of expressing themselves and as others have said, as long as they are getting work done I couldn't care less if they come in wearing a pearl necklace and pink hair to work, and they're male! Try that one on for size.

Let's also be mindful of the fact that we have a lot of transgender individuals at the workplace now. These "goofy" men wearing nail polish may actually be desiring to transition, but are afraid to due to reactions like yours, or haven't yet made the decision to. I would keep this in mind before judging.


----------



## NPC (Jul 7, 2016)

Flabbergasted said:


> I hate to say it old man but you're sounding like the stereotypical old man who's shaking his fist, telling the younger generation to get off his lawn and not understanding the "kids these days." Face it, there are men out there who wear nail polish. If you think it looks stupid, that is your opinion that you are entitled to, but that doesn't mean Target should prohibit it. People have different ways of expressing themselves and as others have said, as long as they are getting work done I couldn't care less if they come in wearing a pearl necklace and pink hair to work, and they're male! Try that one on for size.
> 
> Let's also be mindful of the fact that we have a lot of transgender individuals at the workplace now. These "goofy" men wearing nail polish may actually be desiring to transition, but are afraid to due to reactions like yours, or haven't yet made the decision to. I would keep this in mind before judging.



Here, you forgot this.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Jul 7, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Here, you forgot this.



Well nothing I said was wrong.


----------



## NPC (Jul 7, 2016)

Flabbergasted said:


> Well nothing I said was wrong.



Okay. Sooo....you forgot your box. You going to take it, or what?

I think you're being condescending. "Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but here is the correct opinion." I'm mocking you because you're beating a dead horse. And lastly, Kartman expressed his opinion in the most mellow and non offensive way possible, and simply asked for clarification on the dress code. Now it's become a window for everyone to boast about how tolerant their world view is. Yes yes, we get it. Gold stars for everyone. Everyone pat themselves on the back.


----------



## glo (Jul 7, 2016)

At the end of the day, target has a very lenient dress code. I don't think the handbook specifically says anything about men wearing nail polish. 

And you're probably the last person that should be throwing you arms up about this seeing as you've worn a skirt to work.


----------



## NPC (Jul 7, 2016)

glo said:


> At the end of the day, target has a very lenient dress code. I don't think the handbook specifically says anything about men wearing nail polish.
> 
> And you're probably the last person that should be throwing you arms up about this seeing as you've worn a skirt to work.



Kilt* XD


----------



## Loki (Jul 7, 2016)

Patty said:


> I love that movie and I love her outfits-


Who doesn't love them some Cher Horowitz?


----------



## Patty (Jul 7, 2016)

and she was so nice too!


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 7, 2016)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 2339


You're looking good, Kartman! Looking good!


----------



## Kartman (Jul 7, 2016)

I agree!


----------



## Joejoe12 (Jul 7, 2016)

Sounds like your a grumpy old man who cares if some guy decides to wear nail polish how dose that effect you?


----------



## Kartman (Jul 7, 2016)

It's "you're."

Please - post like you know what you're saying. I'm not grumpy...



Good grammar... it's the difference between knowing your shit and knowing you're shit.


----------



## atclubsilencio (Jul 7, 2016)

According to my orientation, I'd be allowed to come in wearing a skirt with my face covered in tattoos and press on nails. If it's appropriate, I can wear it. We can even wear shirts with 'cute cat logos' and we don't have to wear khaki's, they just can't be denim.


----------



## Redzee (Jul 7, 2016)

Wouldn't recommend press on nails if you're on flow. Asants my khakis are often denim.


----------



## brizzy93 (Jul 7, 2016)

Redzee said:


> Wouldn't recommend press on nails if you're on flow. Asants my khakis are often denim.


Yeah my khakis are all just tan jeans. Khakis stretch out too fast lol


----------



## tgtguy (Jul 7, 2016)

Kartman said:


> This guy is overweight, middle aged, circular bald spot on the top of his head, with bad teeth.
> 
> But those pretty blue press-on nails really help him out!
> 
> Yea, you're right... it's not silly at all!


What does it matter if hes over weight , middle aged and balding ? He has the right to wear press on nails if he wants to.So , if he was young, had a full head of hair and was skinny it would be ok ?


----------



## Kartman (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## NPC (Jul 7, 2016)

tgtguy said:


> What does it matter if hes over weight , middle aged and balding ? He has the right to wear press on nails if he wants to.So , if he was young, had a full head of hair and was skinny it would be ok ?



Attractive people get away with a lot more than the uggos.


----------



## StaticSun (Jul 7, 2016)

Kartman said:


> Cool, but this thread isn't about someone's 'issues.'
> 
> It's specifically about Target's Official Dress Code.
> 
> Does anything go @ Spot?



Please consult your official employee handbook, ETL-HR, T/LOD, or other supervisor. They will be able to answer questions about Target's policies.


----------

